# Is it ok to use expired water conditioner and other items?



## andyxxatomic (Mar 19, 2012)

So I came across some water conditioner that expired in July 2011. I'm wondering if it is still ok to use? I also found Maracyn that expired in December 2009.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would not use the expired medication for sure. 2009 is a loong time ago. Just too long for my comfort zone. I'm not certain about the water conditioner, tho.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, toss the Maracyn to be safe.

I wouldn't expect trouble with a conditoner in only a year. I buy the largest size I can, since it is less expensive per volume, and I have taken a year or more to go through the 2g jug with no problems. 
I have used water conditioner that had been initially opened 10 years earlier and it de-chlorinated with no ill effects. It was Kordon's NovAqua. Conditioner should be safe, but you might check with the manufacturer; some, like Seachem, will readily answer questions about their products.


----------

